# Replacement for 560 ohm resistor in Parentheses Mini



## thechoff (Sep 22, 2020)

When I was setting all the parts aside for my Parentheses Mini, I found that I neglected to order a few resistors from Tayda. It's not worth the shipping from places I've found to get what I need (one of each 2K2, 47R, 470R and 560R). I can find kits with assorted values but can't find one with 560 ohm resistors. Would it make a difference replacing it with a 470 or 680 ohm resistor?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 22, 2020)

If you use a 470r/4.7uf combo the corner of your low frequency  hitting the opamp will shift from around 60hz to around 70hz...not a huge deal really.


----------



## thechoff (Sep 22, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> If you use a 470r/4.7uf combo the corner of your low frequency  hitting the opamp will shift from around 60hz to around 70hz...not a huge deal really.


I found a kit that includes 470R, 510R and 680R. Which one would be best to replace the 560R with? Would they all make a negligible difference?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

I would use 510r, closest to the original value. You probably won’t hear a heck of a lot of difference between the 3.


----------



## thechoff (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks for you help! I'm still really new at this so I wanted to make sure a different value wouldn't mess anything up.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 23, 2020)

when you order from tayda, start ordering 10 or 20 of whatever value resistors you are getting to start creating an inventory for other projects.


----------



## thechoff (Sep 23, 2020)

For sure, at a penny each it doesn't hurt to get 10 or 20 (or more if it's really common). I have about five or 6 projects through Pedal PCB either made or waiting in the queue. The resistor values I'm missing have only been required on the Parentheses and somehow despite keeping a spreadsheet, I  missed ordering them. I've already found that ordering extras of most parts through Tayda creates a good inventory so I could just order a PCB and build it without placing another order.


----------



## Elktronics (Sep 23, 2020)

You’ll find some values you use all the time. Definitely order 100 of those, as you’ll get a price break.


----------



## thechoff (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.amazon.ca/LUTER-Resisto...Box+for+DIY,+Experiment&qid=1600873836&sr=8-1
Before I buy this kit, is there any reason I shouldnt?? I don't have other parts to buy from Tayda right now to justify the shipping cost for a couple bucks of parts.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 23, 2020)

is it really cheaper for you to buy that kit of 850 resistors from Amazon than ordering an equivalent number of resistors from Tayda (including shipping)?

or just quicker delivery with Prime?  that also adds value if you are in a hurry to complete a build.


----------

